# printer not connected - cups 1.2.12.-r4 & Epson CX6400 (USB)

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal schöne und ruhige Feiertage Eiuch und Euren Familien.

Ich nutze die Zeit, um ein paar Baustellen auf meinem System zu schließen. Heute möchte ich gerne meinen Drucker zu Arbeiten bewegen.

Eine Fehlermeldung habe ich nicht gefunden, obwohl ich den error_log auf debug2 gesetzt habe. Im Webinterface von Cups ist der Drucker 

```
"Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
```

Laut Webinterface ist der Drucker an 

```
Geräte URI: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX6400
```

angeschlossen. Das hat er mir beim Hinzufügen des Druckers über das Webinterface so angeboten - also automatisch erkannt. Eine manuerlle Wahl des Anschlusses war leider nicht möglich. USB wurde nicht in der Auswahlliste angeboten?!

Die Druckaufträge stehen in der Warteschlange und werden nicht gedruckt. Die elektrische Verbindung steht, aus Windoof XP klappt es.

Das error_log zeigt das:

```
d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 con->data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODE_LENGTH, con->data_remaining=391, con->file=-1

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest(0x80eaf78[10]): operation_id = 000a

[color=red]D [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Epson_Stylus_Color_CX6400[/color]

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs(0x80eaf78[10], ipp://localhost:631/printers/Epson_Stylus_Color_CX6400)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdFindPolicyOp(p=0x80a1910, op=a(Get-Jobs))

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdFindPolicyOp: Found wildcard match...

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: con->uri="/", con->best=0x80bf868((null))

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: level=AUTH_ANON, type=AUTH_NONE, satisfy=AUTH_SATISFY_ALL, num_names=0

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: op=0(unknown-0000)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: auth=AUTH_ALLOW...

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 5

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: count = 1

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attrs(to=0x80e8468, from=0x80cce18, ra=0x80fdbd8, group=2, quickcopy=0)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80d00e0[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80d0108[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80d0178[job-priority,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80ced48[job-id,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80ced70[job-state,2,23])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80ced98[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cedc0[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cede8[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80c9900[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 6

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: count = 2

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attrs(to=0x80e8468, from=0x80e84d8, ra=0x80fdbd8, group=2, quickcopy=0)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80eabc0[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80ee9c8[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80e6720[job-priority,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80fdf38[job-id,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80fdf60[job-state,2,23])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80f02c0[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80f02e8[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80f0310[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80f0338[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 4

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] get_jobs: count = 3

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attrs(to=0x80e8468, from=0x80c9d80, ra=0x80fdbd8, group=2, quickcopy=0)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80d04e0[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80d0518[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cfed8[job-priority,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cfb48[job-id,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cfb90[job-state,2,23])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cd4f8[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cd550[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cd5a0[job-name,2,42])

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] copy_attribute(0x80e8468, 0x80cd5c8[job-k-octets,2,21])

D [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 10 to OutputSet...

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdWriteClient: 10 bytes < 0

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdWriteClient: Removing fd 10 from OutputSet...

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10, used=0, file=-1 state=0

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 10

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:11 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: Removing fd 10 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [27/Dec/2007:18:52:12 +0100] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

```

Also scheint mein Drucker über ipp angesteuert zu werden. Wie bekomme ich die USB-Schnittstelle heraus und konfiguriere die richtig? Oder ist das nicht die Ursache?

Mit den vielen Einträgen im Forum bin ich überhaupt nicht schlauer geworden. Cups 1.2 ist doch inzwischen sicher nutzbar, oder muß ich downgraden? 

Uhai

----------

## uhai

Könnte das Problem in Standard-udev-Regeln liegen? Wird eventuell mein USB-Drucker irgendwo anders angelegt?

Aber woher kommt dann der Eintrag in Cups, der automatisch angezeigt wird?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo uhai

 *Quote:*   

> Könnte das Problem in Standard-udev-Regeln liegen? Wird eventuell mein USB-Drucker irgendwo anders angelegt?
> 
> Aber woher kommt dann der Eintrag in Cups, der automatisch angezeigt wird?

 

Ich denke das die von cups ausgewählte Schnittstelle schon korrekt ist.

Hast du schon mal versucht cups einfach noch mal neu zu mergen? , und danach ein:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

nicht vergessen.

viel Glück und einen guten Rutsch,

josef.95

----------

## uhai

Neuinstallation habe ich gemacht. restart auch, funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Zuerst zeigt er den Drucker "grün" im Webinterface. Dann "printing page 1, 16% complete" - dabei bleibt es. Der Drucker muckst nicht...

Vielleicht klappt der "Rutsch" ja besser  :Smile: 

Danke Josef.95 und selbst auch eine guten und gesunden Rutsch.

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Dumme Frage: Sind die Rechte auf dem Anschluß Deines Druckers richtig gesetzt und Du auch in der Drucker-Gruppe (bei mir lp)?
> 
> für meinen Epson hatte ich mal ein Linux-Tool für die Wartungsarbeiten am Drucker. Mit Google hatte ich das damals gefunden, habe aber weder Namen noch link mir gemerkt. Das ding konnte einen Düsentest, Reinigung und Justage. Eventuell findet man für Canon etwas ähnliches? Evtl. das hier:
> 
> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker#head-6f46c2713582491262c66249b26cb1b51b616139
> ...

 

Antwort auf einen Bemerkung aus einem anderen Thread.

Also Uhai, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man für den Drucker in einer speziellen Gruppe sein muss. Aber ich hab solange ich mich erinnern kann, keinen User in der lp-Gruppe. Und kann ohne Probleme drucken.

Wie hast du den Drucker denn installiert? Mit Cups geht das doch einfach über das Webinterface... und dann einfach den Drucker darüber hinzufügen. Mittlerweile sollte auch eine Drucker-Hardware-Datei automatisch und ohne Probleme erstellt werden. Der liegt dann bei mir z.b unter /dev/usb/lp0.

Du hast doch bestimmt das printing-howto angelesen oder? Naja zumindest für die Kernel-Config und die Einrichtung von Cups. Samba hab ich bisher nie verwendet.

Im Notfall such mal mit deinem genauen Druckertyp nach dem Treiber oder einer Installationsanleitung das sollte helfen :) Oder für die faulen: Schau dir turboprint an ;) Kostet 29 Euro für Privatanwender.

----------

## uhai

nach Handbuch installiert - cups, über udev eingerichtet, user in group lp, einrichten des Druckers über webinterface - wird auch direkt erkannt. Dann das beschriebene Phänomen: kein Ausdruck, wechselt aus bereit (grün dargestellt) in "printing" (gelb), ohne Ausdruck zu erzeugen.

Installiere ich foomatic dazu, dann kann die ppd-Datei nicht ins zuständige Verzeichnis geschrieben werden.

Samba habe ich nicht, printing howto habe ich gelesen, kernel stimmt soweit auch, Drucker wird ja auch erkannt.

Konntest Du was mit dem Ubuntu-Link (letzter Abschnitt dort) anfangen?

uhai

----------

